
The “Auschwitz concentration camp personnel” database - caio1982
http://en.truthaboutcamps.eu/
======
bbarn
Look at the job titles from clicking around. You'll see nothing but things
like "farmer", "bank clerk", "shop keeper", "businessman" after translating.

Food for thought, that you don't have to be the one pulling a trigger to be
complicit in atrocities.

~~~
elcapitan
There's also a lot of people missing description though. Obviously,
"professional sociopath" wasn't a job description they would have put in
there, although it was probably quite characteristic for many of those
"careers". I think they recycled a lot of criminals. The SS in general, while
having started as a weird "aryan" elite group in the 30s, became a mercenary
organization with divisions from all parts of the world later in the war.
There were even muslim SS members.

~~~
bbarn
It was also full of draftees.

------
ffef
I wonder if any point the Germans thought they had took it to far

~~~
LyndsySimon
From my reading on the subject, many Germans did. Some of them were
intimidated into silence on the matter, while others acted in support of the
genocide directly or indirectly.

Many Germans - whether or majority is up for debate - supported the Holocaust
as they understood and/or admitted it to themselves at the time.

As an aside, your grammar is incorrect in your comment. I mean absolutely no
offense by this and I'm hesitant to point it out, but if it were me I would
want to be corrected. "had took" should be "had taken".

~~~
Y201K
I don't doubt your intentions and it was nice of you to preface your
correction with such reservation, but I gotta give a shout-out to
descriptivism: if you can understand what's meant, maybe it's not incorrect!

~~~
LyndsySimon
That's a good point, and I don't disagree.

For some background, I grew up in northern Arkansas. I have a very pronounced
Southern accent if I allow myself to, and I've always made it a point to
carefully enunciate and use "correct" (read: "Standard American English")
grammar because my native accent is one that's generally associated with lower
education or even lower intelligence.

I credit my vocabulary with my reading everything I could early in life. I'm
in my early thirties and there are still times when I have to ask others how
to pronounce a word because I've never heard it spoken. I would much rather
take the embarrassment of asking over the implicit judgement that people make
if I badly mispronounce a word.

~~~
geoka9
I find this site very helpful for many languages, including English:

[https://forvo.com/languages/en/](https://forvo.com/languages/en/)

------
artek
The motivation behind publishing this database is interesting. It's a response
to the western media using the term "Polish Death Camps", which enrages polish
public. Personally I didn't think it was a big issue until I saw Obama use
that term.

------
gumby
Not sure why this was flagged as it's a historical page, and in that sense no
different from, say, the Atlas Obscura pages that make it to the HN front page
from time to time.

------
donquichotte
Wow. After a quick glance at the database, it seems like many of the guys
working at the KZ had little to no education. Many of the ones where there are
photos look like they have some kind of mental handicap. I wonder whether some
of the people who worked there were also taken advantage of.

~~~
elcapitan
Keep in mind that that's true for almost the entire population in the 30s and
40s. Large quantities of the population had no better education than primary
school plus job training. In the 1950s, only 5% of Germans had Abitur (which
is 13 years of school and required for studying), in the 70s it was still only
10%. Most likely even less in the other countries (Hungary, Romania) where
many of the garrison workers came from.

------
gwbas1c
I don't get this. The link is titled The “Auschwitz concentration camp
personnel” database, but it just appears to be a page that basically gives an
opinion towards the holocaust that, to me, is somewhat obvious.

Where's the database?

~~~
bbarn
[http://pamiec.pl/pa/form/60,Zaloga-SS-KL-
Auschwitz.html](http://pamiec.pl/pa/form/60,Zaloga-SS-KL-Auschwitz.html)

After clicking through a few links you can find it, it's tough because the
content is repeated in several languages rather than via the commonly used
"language switcher" UI we're all used to.

------
splawn
flagged? why? Did the alt-riech get their feelies hurt?

------
owlee
Great documentary about Treblinka, the death camp in which one-third of the
killings occurred. It's not talked about very often, so it's refreshing to get
an in-depth look:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFq--
lStmgs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFq--lStmgs)

